# Which no rinse?



## pyro-son

Meguiars D114
ONR
Dodo low on Eau
Carpro ECH20
Or any others...

Which rinseless wash produces the best cleaning but leaves no protection? Car is fully protected with Fusso and topped with BSD and I don't want to effect the properties of this protection.

Thanks all


----------



## lowejackson

I thought the Megs has been discontinued but from your list I have used ONR a lot and the polymers left behind are short lived and so would not expect it to mess with the BSD. I have compared the beading between ONR and Ech20 and there appears to be only a very slight difference so maybe the CarPro would also work.


----------



## tosh

Megs has been discontinued in the US; any stocks left in the U.K. Won't be replaced. 

Megs definitely doesn't leave anything behind at all. 

Personally I would start with ONR as it's kind of then benchmark against which to compare all others; if you like it stick with it, otherwise use others to compare it against. 

I keep coming back to Megs and ONR (blue); but I have three or four 16oz bottles of other things if I just want to try something different. 

You said you wanted no additional protection, so from your list, Megs D114 is the only thing that definitely doesn't; ONR would leave the next least protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo48

Just reviving this thread. I have bought a small bottle of ONR and have used it once. Just wondering if there is anybody out there who has compared it with, say, Dodo Juice Low on Eau as these seem to be the most widely available.


----------



## tosh

I've got a few of these, but not low on eau

The next one I have with little/no protection, is Chemical Guys ecosmart waterless. The concentrate in the green bottle.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/chemical-guys-ecosmart-16oz

I have half a bottle you can have if you want to pay postage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lowejackson

Not tried the Dodo juice but equally I don't remember negative comments either.


----------



## Guest

I'm using Adam's Rinseless Wash atm. 

It's slightly more expensive than ONR, but also slightly more concentrated. 2oz ONR will make 4 gallons of wash solution. 2oz of Adam's Rinseless will make 5 gallons of wash solution.

To me it behaves no differently to ONR, but this is a subjective opinion. I'd happily use either, but will more than likely revert to ONR as it is cheaper when comparing final diluted volumes.


----------



## A&J

After testing multiple rinseless shampoos I still keep using ONR blue but I do like others as well. Onr w&w to me is really good, so is Surf city garage water saver which feels very lubricated, good cleaning power and smear free finish.

For some reason I didnt get along with carpro ec2ho and CG rinse free.

ONR blue paired with opti seal is still my go-to for maintanance washes.


----------



## nogrille

I rate the Chemical Guys one over ONR. I applied it via a "foam gun", then washed with it as well, then rinsed off via foam gun again. The sheeting was amazing. Admittedly I used a lot of water!


----------



## ENEP

Love ONR (blue)


----------



## neilmcl

nogrille said:


> I rate the Chemical Guys one over ONR. I applied it via a "foam gun", then washed with it as well, then rinsed off via foam gun again. The sheeting was amazing. Admittedly I used a lot of water!


Not really "no rinse" then


----------



## Peter_222

Have only used Carpro Ech02 and really really think it's an excellent product.

Can not speak highly enough about it to people. For summer washes it's brilliant.

I've found using a pump sprayer to cover car with same dilution used in bucket then completely wash car with soft 99 egg sponge.

Dry off excess with a microfibre cloth with little to no pressure which will leave a residue behind but I've found that just leaving this to dry is fine.

Final buff off and the finish is brilliant. Every 3/4 washes I then top up with BSD. No marring. Really have been converted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport

I’m also considering which washless rinse is best to for my first venture into no rinse washing. 

I’m a sucker for a deal and £42 for 3800ml of blue ONR seems good value. 3800ml is approx 128 US oz. Bit much just for me...

If anyone is West Midlands based we could split the bottle. 64 oz for approx £20 ain’t bad going! It’s normally £20 for 32oz!


----------

